# Florida Point in OB



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

We were thinking about trying it out tomorrow just wondering if anyone has tried it lately. Saw some charter boats anchored around the east jetty, I'm guessing reds but not sure. Down for the week and looking for some local knowledge.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I fished the pier today, kings caught, seen schools or reds and tarpon. Yall should be able to catch something.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Go to Sams and ask Chris what to fish for and how to catch em. He'll put you on something.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There have been some really nice redfish and flounder around the jetties. Use some fresh cut mullet, live croakers, shrimp or bull minnows. As always, expect the majority of the flounder bites to come from the bull minnows but don't be surprised if you get a doormat on a hunk of cut whatever. They are definitely opportunistic. The pomp bite was awesome last week but the weather we had this past weekedn kinda slowed it. Either way, with this cool front we are supposed to have this week, expect the reds and pomps to turn on. Outgoing tide has been best for redfish and an incoming for pompano.


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, carried the daughter out there yesterday am and managed a couple of rat reds and lost something large before we could put eyes on it. She hooked a large ray and had a blast wrestling that thing in. We got alot of bites on finger mullet but caught the reds on a new penny gulp shrimp on a 1/2 oz. jig head. May try it again Friday or Sat. morning. Thanks again, we only get down here a couple times a year and this group provides great info.


----------

